# casting records



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

I would like to know what the casting records are for the USA.
I would like new casters to have a goal....
Thanks Willielongcaster


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*pulled this from another thread*



> Ok,
> 
> I looked back through the SCUSA archives. These are the current overall U.S. records per weight class. For now I hold them.
> 
> ...







Which one ya going after Willie ???


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That is actually a good question, what is the 175gr OTG record? I am sure I could PM Tommy, he probably has it stashed away in his closet somewhere.

Robert


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

In time all of them.
But now i'm going for the marsh mellow cast, because I need sa'more practice
willie


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*sa'more*

Now That's funny, I don't care who ya are.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Records are made to be broken....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Are seperate records*

kept for spinning setups?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Orest said:


> kept for spinning setups?


Yes, I believe so-- I think Mark Edwards still holds the all time (US) spinning record-- of course we didn't have the 100 gram and 175 gram events until recently, so technically someone else tossing spinning gear has those records, maybe Sgt Slough ??, not sure.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Sportcast is always so slow at posting. They still show my 701' and I have gone past that two years ago. I have submitted several times my longest and the links to them and having Bob as a witness and they still haven't posted it. Oh well, hope to beat it soon anyway.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

The Sportcast records on their board are not very accurate and they have left off the achievments of some people they don't like. No slander - just the facts.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

curtisb said:


> Sportcast is always so slow at posting. They still show my 701' and I have gone past that two years ago. I have submitted several times my longest and the links to them and having Bob as a witness and they still haven't posted it. Oh well, hope to beat it soon anyway.


Curtis,

I believe Bob is in the process of updating now. You should email him your results.

Tommy


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Curtis,
> 
> I believe Bob is in the process of updating now. You should email him your results.
> 
> Tommy


Just emailed Bob on the info Tommy.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Oops it was 703.1' that was posted on the records not 701'.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

danville said:


> In time all of them.
> But now i'm going for the marsh mellow cast, because I need sa'more practice
> willie


get them all willielongcaster.....go for broke.....show the hit!! WAHOOOO
No Zing Pow.


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

*Get em all Willie*

I couldnt make it last weekend to Anglers field to hang out and learn some stuff, thought I could get there this weekend but it looks like Im going to make a run to see Scott at Fishsticks for some blanks and components. I have to get there soon as Im getting the itch, I dont think I want to cast 3 football fields but when I see someone do it I might.

I'll try to give you another call and get with you asap.
Hope Im there when you go for these record cast's, but it could be more fun to watch the marshmellow casts. Thats probably what I'll start out with.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Robert Sales - empty your message board so people can reply to you or just post on the board so everyone can know the whole story.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im not picking sides but Im starting to think that SportCast needs a private forum. I think that issues that we have with the leadership should be done in a forum that is only view by members. No need to air our dirty laundry in public.. Just my opinion..


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

SportCast USA on Invision PowerBoards

Like this?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

No....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> Im not picking sides but Im starting to think that SportCast needs a private forum. I think that issues that we have with the leadership should be done in a forum that is only view by members. No need to air our dirty laundry in public.. Just my opinion..


Pier and Surf *is not* the place to discuss SCUSA business, but there really isn't much to say. No need for a forum. What happened 5 years ago is history and SCUSA has moved on. Casting is alive and well with a great mix of old veterans and motivated young casters.

Bring on the Nationals.



Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im not referring to what had happened 5 years ago. I'm speaking on concerns that people (members) have discussed with me. There should be a way to RESPECTFULLY discuss some issues that we may have in the club. Suggestions, Concerns, etc.... It doest have to all be Drama..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I agree with Tommy.

Sportcast already has a blog site for general discussion. 

Any matters that need to be handled in a more private matter can be brought to the attention of the appropriate people at the tournies. 

There certainly is no need to go to the additional expense of setting up some type of "private" forum. Web forums (private or public) are never the best way to communicate about sensitive issues.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Mark G, it's not about who's right and who's wrong. IT's about people using pierandsurf to publicially discuss issues they have with SportCast. I'm not saying they're right or Wrong Im saying let's keep it off of here. Like it or not this forum get's 100x more traffic compared to the sportcast forum.. That in my opnion is a problem... Let's use the sportcast forum for sportcast business.. In my opinion we should limited it to memebrs only.. I wasn't around 5 years ago, but I read some of the post on here and I saw some guys faning the flames on some touchy issues that I know for a fact dont cast. So why repeat history..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Mark G, it's not about who's right and who's wrong. IT's about people using pierandsurf to publicially discuss issues they have with SportCast. I'm not saying they're right or Wrong Im saying let's keep it off of here. Like it or not this forum get's 100x more traffic compared to the sportcast forum.. That in my opnion is a problem... Let's use the sportcast forum for sportcast business.. In my opinion we should limited it to memebrs only.. I wasn't around 5 years ago, but I read some of the post on here and I saw some guys faning the flames on some touchy issues that I know for a fact dont cast. So why repeat history..


The whole reason for the forums being public is to promote the sport to all interested parties. To build the sport if you will. You can't do that with a "members only" site. That would also portray the club as a being a bit elitist and private-- rather than public and open to all.

You just have to deal with the fact that there will be problems/issues from time to time. Hiding them behind closed doors accomplishes nothing. And it won't stop folks that want to cause problems from coming to pier and surf and raising issues.

I've seen first hand what happens with private forums-- it's never been good in my experience-- I've watched as what started out as good groups of people became extremely divided and nasty to each other. That is not in the best interest of the sport or Sportcast.

Just my thoughts on the subject, no more and no less important than anyone elses.


For the time I have been involved with Sportcast it has grown in a postive manner and direction and I look forward to it's continuing to do so. Running and hiding behind closed doors becasue of a few hard cases that won't let go of the past, just doesn't sit well.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I believe that most club issues can be handled via email or a simple phone call. We have a big tournament coming up and that would be a great opportunity to voice issues/compliments/concerns face to face.

Public forums, especially P&S are not the place for club business, i think we all agree on that. 

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok, at the end of the day if the masses dont want change nothing will ever change. Sometimes change is good sometime it's not.. Who am I to have an opinion Im just a paid member..  Anyway a public forum is anything but public when you have private discussions (or PM's) instead of having OPEN dialog to duscuss people's concerns. So I've voiced my opinion (publicly) and have recieved some PM's that I felt were very telling in many different ways.. I'm done with it!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

OK, now we're talking! I just hope the people with the problems speak up.



Tommy said:


> I believe that most club issues can be handled via email or a simple phone call. We have a big tournament coming up and that would be a great opportunity to voice issues/compliments/concerns face to face.
> 
> Public forums, especially P&S are not the place for club business, i think we all agree on that.
> 
> Tommy


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

What Tommy said.

Phones still work, and if you have a cell phone you can call anyone from just about anywhere. Most people today could solve a lot of issues with a simple phone call or even better meet and discuss face to face....that still works too.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> OK, now we're talking! I just hope the people with the problems speak up.


Perhaps I could be of some assistance, pm me. I assure any issue you might have can be addressed, and delt with, so as their will be no confusion as to precieved problems.


----------

